# Harvest mice setup



## harvestmice (May 26, 2012)

I have just started keeping Harvest mice about 5 weeks ago this is my setup I have 2 females & 1 male. In the 2nd picture is the dominant female's nest which has 9 babies in there. I will post some pictures of them later when they start exploring their new world. http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r59 ... psmall.jpg http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r59 ... tsmall.jpg


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I love the natural set up with the grass stalks!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

looks very nice


----------

